# Brauche Hilfe bei Scart Light 10.0



## Semme (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Radfahrer,

ich habe mich gerade extra für die Frage hier angemeldet...

Heute kam mein Scart Light 10.0 und ich habe natürlich direkt nach der Arbeit/Schule VERSUCHT das Rad aufzubauen. Ich bin technisch keines Wegs unbegabt, jedoch bekomme ich das Vorderrad einfach nicht rein. Das Problem: die Bremsbeläge sind ZU DICHT an einander, sodass ich die Bremsscheibe nicht rein bekomme. 

 @radon: Das Bike hat der Mechaniker Nr. 5 zusammengeschraubt. Ich frage mich, warum man vorher nicht ausprobiert, ob das Rad auch reinpasst? Ich bin wirklich unglaublich sauer. Besonders, weil man mir vor Bestellung am Telefon versichert hat, dass es zu 99% keine Probleme gibt.

@All: Hat jemand vllt einen Tipp für mich? Auseinander drücken habe ich bereits probiert. Der Widerstand ist jedoch zu groß, sodass sich da kaum was bewegt.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

MfG
Semme


----------



## Toolkid (20. Juni 2013)

Erstmal der Mechaniker nr. 5 muss nicht zwangsläufig schuld sein. Wenn der Bremshebel gezogen wurde (evtl. aus Versehen von dir?), ohne dass eine Scheibe oder Transportsicherung zwischen den Belägen war, greift die automatische Belagnachstellung und die Beläge wandern weiter zusammen.

Was du machten kannst:
Am Bremshebel  ist ein aufgesetzter länglicher Deckel, auf dem eine Schraube mit flachem Kopf leicht hervorsteht und eine weitere Schraube versenkt sitzt. Die hervorstehende Schraube an diesem Deckel verschließt den Ausgleichbehälter und dient auch zur Nachfüllung. Löse diese Schraube und halte z. B. ein Stück Küchenrolle bereit, um austretendes Öl aufzufangen.
Dann drücke die Beläge mit Gefühl zurück in den Bremssattel. Nimm dazu am besten einen Reifenheber aus Plastik oder dergleichen, um Beschädigungen an den Belägen vorzubeugen. Beim Zurückdrücken tritt Öl aus der Öffnung am Bremshebel -> mit dem Tuch abwischen, so dass auf keinen Fall etwas davon auf die Gabel oder gar die Beläge tropft. Das schadet zwar weder Lack noch Material, kann aber die Bremswirkung massiv herabsetzen, wenn es auf Beläge oder Bremsscheibe gelangt.
Abschließend wieder Verschlussschraube am Bremshebel aufschrauben und das Vorderrad einbauen.

BTW es gilt als schlechter Stil, wenn man Probleme mit seinen neuen Rädern erstmal in einem Forum breittritt, ohne sich um eine Lösung mit dem Händler/Hersteller zu bemühen. Noch dazu wenn sie möglicherweise aus der eigenen Unkenntnis resultieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Semme (20. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank dir!

Das Vorderrad ist nun drin. Ich habe ca. 2 kleine Ölflecken auf meine Küchentuch. Also relativ wenig Öl entnommen. 

Das Problem, was jetzt jedoch noch besteht ist, dass die Bremsscheibe schleift. Bremsscheibenmitteln habe ich bereits ausprobiert, hat jedoch nur wenig gebracht. Heißt also, dass die Bremsscheiben immer noch zu dicht bei einander sein müssen. Ich möchte jedoch kein Tropfen Öl mehr rausnehmen, da jetzt der "Anschlagpunkt" mit dem der Hinterbremde übereinstimmt. (Also die Bremshebel stoppen bei nahezu der gleichen Position)

Was kann ich jetzt tun? Habe gelesen, dass sich das Schleifen nach ca. 50km von selbst erledigt hat. Stimmt das?


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2013)

Erstmal einbremsen. Das kann nach 5km sein oder erst nach 100km. Es hängt davon ab wie oft und fest und lange Du bremst und nicht von der Wegstrecke. Über das Einbremsen findest Du hier bereits Empfehlungen. Danach sollte sich das schleifen der Beläge legen.


----------



## Tomak (21. Juni 2013)

Auf der Homepage von Radon ist die Anleitung um schleifende Bremsen nachzujustieren......  Kannste nach der ersten Tour machen und ist in 5 min erledigt.

Ich bewundere Deinen Mut, mit überschaubaren Schrauberkenntnissen eine Versendermöhre zu ordern 

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Bike !

Grüße
Tomak


----------

